
Autofocus System - Get Everything Done - kqr2
http://www.markforster.net/autofocus-system/
======
smackay
I think this approach has some rather nice features:

1\. There is no need to try and break a task down into smaller steps before
entering it into the list. When you come to work on it you probably have had a
chance to think about it some more and it will be obvious if there are any
sub-tasks.

2\. There is no schedule and the granularity is (inifinitely) variable. This
helps avoid needless analysis or planning.

3\. Garbage-colletion. If you perform a task that invalidates some easlier
items on your lists the dismissal process should catch that without having to
review or re-analyse the complete list looking for dependencies.

So for a system that is appears free-form and light on rules it actually has
some substance. The only issue I can see is one that asimjalis commented on
where one task can take too much time. I think that then it is appropriate to
wind up the pomodoro.

------
naradaellis
I've been using this for a year and a bit now. Its stuck for me because it is
light on rules I think. No other system has been as successful for me at
harnessing structured procrastination.

------
epo
Be aware there at least 5 variants of this system. His latest is called Super
Focus and tries to account for the arrival of unscheduled urgent tasks, see
the discussion forum for the most recent description.

~~~
swaits
Link?

~~~
mdda
The discussion forums seem to be the place where the ideas are being iterated.

Here's how 'Super Focus' differs from Auto Focus :
<http://www.markforster.net/forum/post/1317396>

But there are iterations from there... ('approved' current summary from
forum): <http://www.markforster.net/forum/post/1321345>

------
sblom
Love it. Seems like the perfect compromise between no system and a too-rigid
system.

I wouldn't call it "Getting Everything Done" so much as "Getting (Some) Things
Done".

------
asimjalis
One of my problems is that sometimes I get sucked into tasks and lose track of
time. Some small bug at work or some quirk in the build system can suck up my
whole day if I am not careful. It can easily suck up hours. Not sure if this
Autofocus idea will address that. There is no time built into it. There is no
egg timer.

~~~
mlok
It does take time into account : "This system can be quite addictive (at least
that’s what I’ve found) so you may find it a good idea to set strict working
hours. Stop dead when the time is up, and start again at the same place when
it’s time to start again. I admit I am not very good at following this advice
myself!"

------
moge
So, I'm sorry I don't mean to be a Debbie Downer here but basically his
'system' is; make a big long list, scan that list for things you want to do,
ignore the things you don't want to do, do the thing(s) you 'feel' like doing
and, when completed, draw a line through the thing you just did.

That qualifies as a 'system'?

~~~
pbiggar
um, yes?

------
moeffju
I'd love to see this as a small app, but couldn't find anything with a quick
googling. Does anyone know of a small app to help with this (on OS X or the
web) and help save trees?

~~~
keyle
Any normal todo-list app could do. Actually any text editor such as notepad.

~~~
juxtaposition
This is funny - people are slowly forgetting that our computers are cabable of
running software other than the browser.

Imagine a future where your typical homeuser buys her computer from a browser
company. Instead of buying Macs or PC's, instead of IBM's or HP's, people go
and buy a Firefox terminal, or an Opera terminal, or a Safari terminal.

Ofcourse, the computer could run any browser, but the browser is locked into
it and starts automatically on start up. Kinda like how people are buying
Vodafone cellphones these days. Vodaphone doesn't make the phone, Nokia or
Samsung does, but Vodaphone has it's SIM-card locked into it. The phones could
just as well be sold without a SIM-card so you could buy one yourself from any
phone company, but it's just more handy and easy this way.

------
25thhour
Seems like you could almost use TeuxDeux <http://teuxdeux.com/> with this
system.

1\. To start add everything to the 'Today' column

2\. Look through, action what catches your eye, dismiss any items to the
'someday' list

3\. Completed items just get crossed off, if it's a recurring task, cross off
and re-add to the next days column or for speed just drag it across

4\. Incomplete tasks auto rollover at the end of the day

Granted it's not perfect for this system but it might work.

------
erikpukinskis
Seems nice to me. I've always had issues with getting stressed out by an
overly large list and feeling like I was forgetting things in the clutter.

------
ScottBurson
Interesting system. Might make a decent smartphone app.

~~~
Vivtek
It seems to me that the actual writing of things in ink on paper makes them
more real to your emotional mind, which is the point of the system. (Your
mileage will almost certainly vary.)

If I didn't have to wake the family up to rummage around for a notebook, I'd
start right this minute.

